# Dreadnought vs Venerable Dreadnought???



## andrewtheh (Mar 26, 2008)

Ran a search on the threads to see if this was already answered and didnt see anything.

So, what is the difference? And if this is answered in the new codex. Then sorry, its in the mail and hope to have it soon.


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

andrewtheh said:


> Ran a search on the threads to see if this was already answered and didnt see anything.
> 
> So, what is the difference? And if this is answered in the new codex. Then sorry, its in the mail and hope to have it soon.


The answer lies in the mail. We aren't at liberty to discuss point costs or stat lines here, but for one the venerable dread lets you reroll damage results that you've taken.


----------



## Ferik (Nov 5, 2008)

The venerable Dreadnaught is also WS/ BS of 5 which is great it is much more expensive though, and also has the re-roll ability as Sooch had mentioned which makes them fairly hard to bring down especially with extra armour.


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

Ferik said:


> The venerable Dreadnaught is also WS/ BS of 5 which is great it is much more expensive though, and also has the re-roll ability as Sooch had mentioned which makes them fairly hard to bring down especially with extra armour.


I'm aware of the stat difference due to the fact that I own the codex, but you're not allowed to post stats/point costs on the forum and so I omitted them and even said that they were being omitted.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

What's the difference? ONE IS VENERABLE! That is the difference an that's an end to it.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

sooch said:


> I'm aware of the stat difference due to the fact that I own the codex, but you're not allowed to post stats/point costs on the forum and so I omitted them and even said that they were being omitted.


you are allowed to post stats, just not whole stat lines. so saying that its WS/BS 5/5 is fine, but listing every stat for a unit is not allowed. :victory:


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

Its more expensive points wise than a standard dreadnought, and in my opinion not worth it. The model does look good though.


----------



## andrewtheh (Mar 26, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> What's the difference? ONE IS VENERABLE! That is the difference an that's an end to it.


Wow... one is venerable. That completely answers my question. I had no idea one was venerable and the other wasnt... thank you so much!

I quess i should have asked the question differently. I was refering to the fluff. I know the dreadnought is a warrior that was chewed up in battle and tossed in a box. But where does the venerable come in? And i know the stats are different, the GW site gives you the complete stat line...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

andrewtheh said:


> I quess i should have asked the question differently. I was refering to the fluff. I know the dreadnought is a warrior that was chewed up in battle and tossed in a box. But where does the venerable come in? And i know the stats are different, the GW site gives you the complete stat line...


Basically, a Venerable Dreadnought is just a really old and really skilled Dreadnought who's more special than the others and because of his experience is extremely difficult to bring down.

I really hate the model, though. If I was going to take a Venerable Dreadnought I'd just convert a normal one up to make it purty.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Basically, a Venerable Dreadnought is just a really old and really skilled Dreadnought who's more special than the others and because of his experience is extremely difficult to bring down.
> 
> I really hate the model, though. If I was going to take a Venerable Dreadnought I'd just convert a normal one up to make it purty.


I simply took a FW one (really nice, though flimsy they make it up ^_^


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Abomination said:


> The model does look good though.


surely your referring to the FW ones right?

cus the GW one was sculpted by a blind man with no hands and a very strange idea of what looks good


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> surely your referring to the FW ones right?
> 
> cus the GW one was sculpted by a blind man with no hands and a very strange idea of what looks good


Ain't that the truth. My Forge World Ultramarines one was well worth the extra money to have. Now if it would only get here already!


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Basically, a Venerable Dreadnought is just a really old and really skilled Dreadnought who's more special than the others and because of his experience is extremely difficult to bring down.
> 
> I really hate the model, though. If I was going to take a Venerable Dreadnought I'd just convert a normal one up to make it purty.


That's pretty much it. Also the normal dreadnought costs less and is so much easier to put together.


----------



## andrewtheh (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you Drake. That is exactly what I was wondering. Also agree the GW mini is horrible.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

andrewtheh said:


> Wow... one is venerable. That completely answers my question. I had no idea one was venerable and the other wasnt... thank you so much!
> 
> I quess i should have asked the question differently. I was refering to the fluff. I know the dreadnought is a warrior that was chewed up in battle and tossed in a box. But where does the venerable come in? And i know the stats are different, the GW site gives you the complete stat line...



My point was you can't just come in and ask for rules. That's why I gave a completely useless answer - we aren't actually allowed to say anything detailing what rules they have. The best answer I could give was and is that one is Venerable and has the Venerable Special Rule. Point explained.

And if you meant fluff wise then I did give a correct answer. Plus you should have made out what you meant.


----------



## andrewtheh (Mar 26, 2008)

...I am sorry, its my fault. I should have spelled out exactly what I was wondering. My mistake, please forgive my ignorance.

I did not mean to insult you by asking too general a question. I simply was wanting to understand what the difference was between the two. I see the different stat lines at GW's but the paragraphs were either the same or not very helpful. Luckly Drake understood and was able to shine a little light on the issue. End'o story...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

To put a constructive spin on this article... it's mathhammer time, because I was bored and this is actually interesting.

I got bored one night and decided I'd make a twin heavy bolter arm for a dreadnought. It occured to me that that might actually be better on a regular dreadnought than on a venerable, because the venerable's superior ballistic skill makes the twin-linked less useful. So, I punched some numbers. It turns out that on the BS4 standard dreadnought, the twin heavy bolter does the exact same amount of wounds against a T3 target relative to an assault cannon, and only .3 less wounds than the assault cannon on a T4 target. Against any T3 army in the game... the twin heavy bolter is better since it's more accurate, which sounds really odd. On the BS5 Venerable, the assault cannon is clearly more effective, against both T3 and T4 targets-- it causes .9 more wounds against both T3 and T4 targets.


----------



## andrewtheh (Mar 26, 2008)

This may seem a stupid question to some, but Im rather nub so shall ask it. It would be peachie to use a regular dreadnought model and use the venerable stats. As long as the weapons, wargear, tid bits etc are shown on the model. Right?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

That would be fine as far as I'm concerned, after all the Venerable status is supposed to reflect how experienced the interned Space Marine hero is, not how glittery his 'ride' is.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Baron Spikey said:


> That would be fine as far as I'm concerned, after all the Venerable status is supposed to reflect how experienced the interned Space Marine hero is, not how glittery his 'ride' is.


If you field multiple dreads, please make absolutley certain which one's the Venerable, by a special paint job or something. It makes a difference, honest.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Id imagine that Plasma Cannon is the word and weapon that will make worlds apart between them. Blast weapons is increasingly better the higher your BS is, and Plasma Cannons is the hurt incarnate when it hits closeby:victory:

In Mathhammer twin-linked weapons are almost as good yes, but almost is the key word there. Hands up every one that miss twin las shots quite often *hand up* In Mathhammer this would never happen, but guess what, it does. There is never a loss with having more BS, atleast not up to 5:shok:

But Im gonna stick with Plasma Cannon as the weapon of choice, unless its removed for some unknown reason


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

i love having plasma cannons in my old DA army but now as i use chaos no such fun, but im a zerker player so crazy CC dreader is on the plate!


----------

